# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Bears Home «13/05/06»

## vitlated

Hi,

After some years with a 100 lts aquarium i decided to start somehing bigger.

Here is my new tank with 2 Days.

Give me your feedbacks.





You can check the all assembly in
http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43435

Setup

Online few hours a day

http://carlluchi.camstreams.com

Setup:

Name:Bears Home

Date assembly:13/05/06

Size: 130x60x60 (cm)

Lights : T5 - 6x54W - 6500k

Filtragem: Rena XP3

Heating : Eheim 300W

Substracto: 15L Areia de Mina
4Kg Sera Floradepot
3Kg Vulcanit Hobby
5Kg Areia de Silica
2x7Kg Flourite Seachem
5L Elos Terra Small

CO2: Pressorizado, com botija de 500g Papillon, valvula magnetica, redutor papillion, difusor papillion.

Decoration: Pedras de xisto. Cartolina Azul

Flora:

Eleocharis acicularis
Glossostigma elatinoides
Eustralis Stellata
Blyxa Japonica
Cyperus helferi
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia arcuata
Micranthemum umbrosum
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala wallichii



Fauna :
Neons
Cleithracara maronii
Apistograma najenser
Rasboras Alecrim
Raposas
Bebados
Puntius denisonii
1 Viuva cor de rosa



Invertebrados: Red Chery
Caridina Japonica


Carlluchi Bear 2006

----------


## Justikanz

Wonderful!! I like this the best!  :Well done:  

Everything looked so natural after the algae grew in...

WOW!

----------


## XnSdVd

Feel so inspired now.. O.O

----------


## michael lai

Hi Vitlated,
Welcome to aquatic quotient, wonderful setup you have there. I find the stone layout worked for me.( very good composition ) For the planted transformation, the tall plants( cyperus helferi I assumed ) at both sides of the white sand is kind of off. Maybe if you taper off using lower plants might be better and taller plants for both ends. My 2 cents but overall a worthy effort. :Well done:  Have fun. BTW, I noticed a heater at the left of your aquarium is it very cold over at Portugal now? Cold water does wonders for plants or is it for the fishes? Just curious.

----------


## juggler

Hi Vitlated, welcome to AQ!

Very nice aquascape you have there. Looks like a lot of planning, care and thought have been put into it.  :Well done:  

Some questions: I notice algae on the rocks, is it? Also on the rear and left side. Adding some Otocinclus will help.

Have balanced nutrition for the plants too. Keep us updated. 

Cheers!

----------


## vitlated

Hello to all...

First of all i want to say thank to all of you. 
In second i would like to say that this aquarium is not mine, it belongs to a frind of me, and i think in the future it will be he to post the updates.

Well the aquarium is not mine, but i set up the aquascape and planted the aquarium, that means that i made the layout, what it lock's like today, and i try to control some thins in the start, now it is on her way, and evrything goes fine, very good, no problems at all, I think soon you will se something big.

As i said, it was me that build the setup, and i will explan to you the geografic explanation, and the over all layout setup, so that you undestand all the prespective and complexity of the layout, by a foto:

 

I hope i help you.

Now you...

juggler.

Thanks, for your help and preocupation, but the algea in the rocks was something that was whaiting for, so i wait for 3, 4 day's after the algea was on the rocks, and then i put the algea eaters. So i wanted the algea on the rocks, it makes the layout more natural. I'm not desapointed with that. And by the way, i have no algea at all, as well in all the layouts that i made.

michael lai

Thanks. Hum, you get there, i do really think many times where to put the cyperus helferi, and yet i dont know if it works in that position, and i'm very confuse. I will wait some day to see the plants grow, i think when the 1st plan grows a little bit, i will see and decide what to do. But your right! I want the efect that you mean.
No my friend, is not cold in Portugal, here we have plenty of sunshine, and weather is great, now the heater that you see is turn off, it is only nessecery in the winter. Come to Portugal some day, you will love it, i'm sure.

XnSdVd

Imagine if you saw this live!

Justikanz

Thanks!

Bye Bye...See you soon.

----------


## |squee|

The rocks work for me somehow  :Smile: 

The extreme right end has no plants? It looks weird to me imho. I like the use of hairgrass and _Cyperus helferi_  :Well done:

----------


## vitlated

Hello to all...

Well it's been 30 days, since the setup...Many things has grow up, not only the aquarium, but also my mind...
I'm completly overwhelming, and surprised, i never thought that this aquarium will be at is top in more 30 days...It's been fantastic to see...evrything just bbbbooommmm...what is more commun to happen is a algea bbuummm, this time was not the algea, but al the plants...
It's been great...

hope you enjoy...






> |squee| The rocks work for me somehow
> 
> The extreme right end has no plants? It looks weird to me imho. I like the use of hairgrass and Cyperus helferi


Hello..of course it has a reason for that. The aquarium has a view thro the right side, that's the entry of the room, maybe in the future i'll post a foto from that side.

bye bye...

----------


## Synthesia

Great !!! I love your tank !! It is like some commercial, [Before] And [After] ....When i take a real close look to your tank 30 days ago,it is so wow but when i see the tank now, it is even more 'Wow' . Wonderfull,your giving me inspiration.I feel like starting my tank from scrap again =)

----------


## Plantbrain

So what have you learned about the use of those rocks?

Hard to see the big one in the back :Smile: 

I tend to think about rocks as what might not get covered by the weeds.
The plants/weeds overtake the rock design and overwhelm it.

Several times I've gone back and removed the rocks that got swallowed by the plants.

You need lower growth plants and more pruning to keep on an idea like this.
So you can phase in/out certain plant species to get the rocks back, or perhaps you like it and leave the design but remove the swallowed rocks.

May get tired of maintaining the stem trimming. So phasing out some plants for others is a wise idea to deal with that.

You can still keep a few, easy to reach/access stem plants etc also, but it'll greatly reduce the work load over time.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## vitlated

Hello to you all...

This aquarium is on theire way to the future...
Now it's time to get the original ideia become real. To do that the trimming is esential, so i'll to do my best.
As you ca see the left side is the one that start to work out, and on the right side i'm just whait to get evry plant to the point...
The fotos date 19 of june, so, by now evrything is diferent, i hope i get some time to photograf it...





Hello Synthesia, thanks for the coment.i hope you inspire me next time...

hello Plantbrain, thanks for the coment...I learn that we learn so mutch by make the things, it is the best way to learn. Now i feel that the rocks could be mutch big, and all the position sould step up a little bit, i put the rocks too mutch in the back. I feel that the plants sould be place in the back of the rocks so it can grow to the front.
On the other hand i'm not disapointed at all, i just have to improve the trimming and it will be on theire way...
More time it pass, more i realise the importance the trimming time, it is crutial to the overall aquascape.

bye bye


Bye bye.

----------


## ranmasatome

i agree with Tom.. 100%.. he said everything i wanted to say..lol.
Your foreground is pretty well done.. you just have to take care of the back now and prune/select plant choice carefully so you dont get useless rocks.
Nicely done.

----------


## vitlated

Hello to all

Well Portugal doen't get to the final after all, but it was nice, congratulation to all the contrys that participat on WC2006.

In other hand, the Bears Home, is getting to the FINAL stage, and look better than ever. I thing it will surprise you, as it surprise me, and the future is very obscure about what will look in the future.

Enought of Bla bla bla...Where came the foto...



ohw My GOOD, where is the river????

The river is there. Some of my friends, in a potuguese forum, criticise me about the river, so i hide the river, and give them what they want, the Bears Home with no river, so i can see the face of them. 

And you? what you think about the river??????


Bye Bye

----------


## kayser78

amazingly nice.

----------


## ranmasatome

i dont know about the river.. its nice either way to me.. :Smile: 

i would however, like to see more rocks... you did all that planning and now almost none of the rocks are showing.

----------


## vitlated

Hello to all, and thanks...

ranmasatome, i understand you consurne about the rocks, but as you may see, take a look to the 1st picture, and and most recetly. As you may see, this aquarium changes the way i want!

In this stage, my preocupation are not the way the rocks fit, in the layout. The only thing that matter now is the plants, and the shape of the plants. If you want plants to be beautifull and compact, you have to lat them grow, to them do the trimming, and the plants look great.

When the final trimming arrives, the rocks shape take the focus point, and then that happens the plants will be compact, and fitting the layout!

Just whait to see, ok?

You know, the CAU aquascapers don't show on theire aquarium the grow metods, you just see the setup point, and the final foto, so they dont show to us, how they get there. That is the secret of the sucess.

Well as you can see, this is the few topics that evrything is where! I don't hide nothing, and that is for me a great plesure to do so!

Bye bye to all, and thanks for all.

PS: I am portugese, i'm not japonise! So there is no miracles, and foto abiliti in my aquariums...Some times i think that even Mr. Amano , keep on hiding things for himself, maybe is the reason he still is the number 1 aquacaper, it is the way of life of the oriental, and i respect that!

----------


## ranmasatome

oh.. dont misunderstand me.. 
The tank is definitely yours and you can do as you see fit.. i was just thought that it might be a bit wasteful to see that all that planning for the rocks and then almost dont see them at all.
I understand this is not the final stage so its just a comment.. no worries okay.. :Grin: ? 
Can't wait for the final stage then when everything fits into place.. :Grin: .

----------


## richietay

your scape looks terrific with every changes, it had certainly evolved to what you initially planned it to be, cool! very nice,  :Well done:  .

hope to be able to see more of your up-coming creations!  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

i love your foreground! nice!

----------


## whucares

the pathway into the back of the tank really define the depth of the scape..
nicely done..

----------

